# Lil Guy, MIA Since 24 November 2014



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lil Guy, AKA, Catman, Buddy, and George. 
We all miss you at the work shack...
You know we loved you...and we know if you could have found your way back to us...you would have...
You had to to much of an intense curiosity...especially in the things that could hurt you...coyotes, owls, even deer, that could kick you...
The coyotes were, and are, still hanging close...
I'm pretty sure now, they got you...
You were our little ray of sunshine...
I still look and call for you...
Pictures to follow...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

On Patrol...







"What?"







Just hanging out.







Cat Burrito







Lunch bag cat.

You'll always be in our hearts, Baby Boy...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

awwww, sorry to hear Lil Guy never returned. May he be warm and free and happy at the Bridge.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

You never know sometimes they take off for a while or even get locked inside with someone who thinks they are helping I hope he still makes it back.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Lil Guy! I hope what ever got him was quick and he did not suffer at all but like olywhizz, I'm holding out hope that he still returns.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. That is the biggest worry around here too, coyotes,


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I'm so sorry for Lil Guy! I hope what ever got him was quick and he did not suffer at all but like olywhizz, I'm holding out hope that he still returns.


Me too!!!!! Prayers over here he does return


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

olywhizz said:


> You never know sometimes they take off for a while or even get locked inside with someone who thinks they are helping I hope he still makes it back.





Marcia said:


> I'm so sorry for Lil Guy! I hope what ever got him was quick and he did not suffer at all but like olywhizz, I'm holding out hope that he still returns.





gizmothecat said:


> Me too!!!!! Prayers over here he does return


Me, four. I am still holding out hope that L'il Guy comes back.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear he did not return. I am sure he knew you loved him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.....what a handsome boy! With his light coloring he would stand out, and I fear too the coyotes got him, and are hanging around to see if there are more cats?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats, 

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I know I'd also be devastated to know if my "work kitty" suddenly disappeared. It's so hard to know what happened, but to be suspicious of those wild coyotes, I'd probably reluctantly agree, too. 

Lil Guy was definitely an adorable guy. I'm sending you a big hug and some hope that maybe, just maybe, we're wrong about his sudden dissappearance.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw Sharon, I know you've been clinging to tiny shreds of hope that he would reappear. I'm so sorry he hasn't made it back.  

What an incredible little kitty he must have been to have touched so many people in such a short time! 

I also know that you must be grieving for him the same way you would grieve for any of your kitties at home. 

Maybe Lil Guy has found Margaux and they're already up to no good together somewhere over the bridge.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Sharon  what a beautiful boy. I hope that wherever he is whether here or over the bridge he is OK. The never knowing is just so awful.
Big hugs


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:sad::sad2


Eternal petpets, Lil Guy.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Certainly a beautiful kitty! I am sorry ..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone...
Lil' Guy was another dumpee out here...he showed up back in March, and it took me until the end of May, first part of June, to finally win him over...he was young...maybe six-nine months old (?)
I'd talk and talk to him, and he'd come in closer, little by little...
I was the first one allowed to give him a head and chin scratch...
I had really hoped, that a guy that worked here for a while, would adopt him, obviously, that didn't happen.
We were all pitching in to get him neutered...he was only a week away from that, when he disappeared...

And Yes, I've had to fight the tears here at work, many times now...
The not knowing...IS the worst...:'(


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon,

I'm so sorry that Lil Guy hasn't returned  I'm fighting back tears reading about him and looking at his sweet photos. 

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG...My hubby text'd me a little bit ago...he was on his way home from work, and told me he saw an orange cat that had been hit...laying by the side of the road, just a short distance from where I work...
I had to go...to find out...I took my gloves and a garbage bag with me...I found the cat...at first I thought it was Lil' Guy, when I got back where I have spot lights, I saw it was an orange female cat...the injuries this poor little thing had:'(
I am relieved it wasn't Lil' Guy, but my heart's still broken for her...I'll bury her tomorrow when it's daylight...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry about this little orange girl. It must be half relief that it's not him, but half disappointment that you still don't know what happened? This kitty is still lucky, though, to have someone care enough about her to not just leave her on the side of the road. Poor thing.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Goodness, I know I couldn't bring myself to look at a cat that was hit by a car, but I totally understand why you had to go and find out. Though it's a bit of a relief it wasn't Lil Guy, it still must be awful not knowing...what mixed feelings you must have...and terrible either way!
You're an unbelievably soft-hearted and generous gal, Sharon, to go out of your way and make a burial for her. I'd be so heartbroken if I saw her, too, though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, Spirite and TC...
It is Heartbreaking to me...
I know her spirit has flown, but to me, to bury her body, is to show respect for her spirit...
I don't know...hard to explain...
I believe in "The Spirit that Moves in All Things"...


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

What a very kind, respectful, and heartbreaking thing for you to do, to bury the body of a cat you never knew.

You are so very respectful. Thank you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about Lil Guy. Not knowing what happened is the worst thing. At least you care to make those work kitties life so much better. Thank you for taking care of that poor orange cat by the side of the road. That was a beautiful thing to do.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Bless your heart for taking care of all the lost, homeless kitties and for giving Lil 'Gal a last respectful burial. How sweet! I am sure she is looking down on you with love and gratitude for making sure her body is cared for so lovingly. I still hold out hope that Lil Guy returns for you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Only just seen this after I asked about the dead cat on anther thread. You are a really good person to have done what you have for that little dead body.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon,

What a wonderful, caring gesture it is for you to bury the little girl kitty that you found. I also still hope that Lil Guy will return.

Judy


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think this deserves a "hero" award and maybe someone else is taking care of Lil Guy in a nice way.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That is sad. I know how hard it is to find cats like this.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> I think this deserves a "hero" award and maybe someone else is taking care of Lil Guy in a nice way.


I was just thinking this. I know you have to be realistic that something could have happened, otherwise he'd be here, but I still have to cling to the possibility that since he was a sweetie pie, maybe he wandered into some crazy cat person's house. Maybe hung around there for a few days and made buddies and they took him in? Seriously, all four of my cats were strays, they all did that to me. And I always checked for micro chips, put up flyers, craigslist, lost pet ads, but never did I let them go back out. I know people in my family who have a cat wander into their yard, and that's it, that is their cat. Not saying that is right, I always tell them to check and make sure it's not someones cat, but they don't. I can think of three people in my family that have done this. We did not let Pippa, our last little stray, we did not let her back out, and sometimes I wonder if we are keeping her from someone, although I did try everything to find her owner, and we came to the realization that she was likely dumped, but you never know. Someone in my neighborhood, their cat came back a year later, and 4 pounds heavier, she had been taken in by someone in the neighborhood who thought she was a stray. 

I'm just saying, it could be possible that he found a mommy. It is very possible. I think you should hold onto that possibility, because the other, although it is what could have happened, it could also have been that someone had a yellow cat that looked just like him, fell in love with him, and made him their baby. 

Sorry about the kitty on the side of the road, and you are sweet to bury her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, it's done...I found a good spot to bury 'Rusti', because she was a very dark orange tabby kitty.
No more weary body, looking for a place of safety...
Her Spirit can rest now at the Bridge...

I'm not a hero...just someone who mourns for the ones, that have no one, that will miss them...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So sad, but so sweet, because of the time you gave and the compassion you showed. Without that, it would just have been sad.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone...
We all still keep expecting Lil' Guy to pop out from somewhere, and tag us, as we patrol the area...
The little girl kitty could have been a litter mate...to him...


----------

